# Civil Circus Exam Prep.........



## Guest (Apr 29, 2007)

I had a friend ask me yesterday about a prep seminar for the CS exam..... I know BPD offers one but I thought I remember someone telling me there was a class you can pay for .... This guy has never sat for one and has waited until 30+ yoa to do so. This will prolly be his last chance so......... Thanks. Dave


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

Noting like waiting until the last minute......he might be SOL


----------



## wgciv (Jan 4, 2007)

http://www.masscops.com/forums/showthread.php?t=26194&highlight=exam+prep

03-17-2007 
*policelaborlaw.com* vbmenu_register("postmenu_174375", true); 
Subscribing Member
*MassCops Sergeant*
Status: *Offline*

Last Seen: 22 Hours Ago 17:25
Join Date: Mar 2006 (419 days)
Posts: 106 -- Threads: 50 
Hosted Photos: (0) 
Rep Power: 2









*Re: Studying for civil service* 
Attorney Patrick M. Rogers of Commonwealth Police Service, Inc. offers an outstanding entrance exam preparation course. (http://www.commonwealthpolice.net). Also, today HRD released the 2007 Police Officer Examination Preparation Guide. You can download the guide from the MA Civil Service section of my website (http://www.policelaborlaw.com).

Best of Luck to everyone on May 19th!

Brian


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

i did the pat rogers thing for the entry level po test, and its pretty useless.... I figured taking the course would help out with the knew Pysch parts of the test, he has no idea how they are going to score a persons answers for that section of the test....

If you are decent at taking tests, don't bother with his course.....if you're a bad test taker, I guess it would be helpful, but for me it was a giant waste of time....


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2007)

thanks guys..............


----------

